# Yellow crusty discharge



## Mystica25 (Oct 8, 2012)

Good afternoon all!

I am a new owner of 2 Nigerian Dwarf goats born in April 2012. I acquired them in July, and they are all up to date on shots.

Today, I did my daily visit with them and noticed one of my girls has yellow discharge around her vagina. Everything I seem to be reading is about the pregnant goat, and she SHOULD NOT be pregnant. There were no males at the farm I purchased them from, though each had a brother as a sibling. Is there any other reason for this discharge? She is perfectly happy, eating, playing and everything. Her half sister is also fine, but seems a little fatter then her. 

Looking forward to some suggestions on what could be wrong!

Thanks


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

How old was her brother, and when was he neutered? An eight week old buckling can impregnant his sister, especially the very fertile NDs :laugh: It's not a high chance, but it does happen.

My other thought is that she may be having her very first heat.


----------



## Mystica25 (Oct 8, 2012)

All info I do not know!!!! I was thinking of her going into heat also, but did not find any info on that quickly. I have to be honest, I was panicking! Every time I go for info I end up at this site, and decided to finally register and post, rather than panic! I am going to try to get a hold of folks I got the goats from. I just do not want to appear stupid. But then again it is probably better to get the info and be prepared then walk into the pen and find more then 2 goats!

Thanks for replying so quickly with a reply other than pregnancy!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like she was probably in heat.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Does sound like heat.

Does it smell bad at all?


----------



## Mystica25 (Oct 8, 2012)

*Pooch pics!*

I contacted the previous owner. The buckling was fixed at 10 weeks, so pregnancy is a possibility. I think Sprinkle is in heat since I just watched Twinkle mount her! However I am going to post "pooch" pics of both girls to end my worrying! Going by the info I have I believe they would be due next month.










Above is Twinkle that does not have discharge but is getting quite large!










This is Sprinkle that is having the discharge as seen in the pic!

Thanks in advance and I look forward to the results!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

If he was castrated at 10 weeks there isn't a huge chance she is preggo. That looks like "in heat" gunk to me.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I agree I don't think there is a huge chance of her being pregnant. if she was due next month she has NO bag at all and she wouldbe getting something.

My girls get that same discharge when they are in heat. Not always but a lot of the time, or I should say i don't always see it.


----------



## Mystica25 (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank you all for the insight! I am enjoying my little ladies sooo much. I can not wait to become morefamiliar with all that this forum has to offer. I am terrible with typing long things, I do way to much of it at my job. Sorry if my posts have not made much sence things here were a little crazy!


----------



## TheBlessedHavenFarm (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks ! This help me bunches also my doe is about 7 Months and she also has discharge! So I'm guessing it's "in heat".


----------

